# Auto Divis & Chord Splitting



## guayalex (Feb 6, 2011)

Hi there,

is there a way to get some simple chord splitting done within Kontakt or within Logics Environment?

I'm not talking about intelligent splitting. Just a fix spreading of 1st voice to Violines 1, second to violines 2 etc. for example. To use it for example for sample modellings Trumpet Section would be cool! 

I found that preset in Kontakt btw. but didn't get it to work. What I'm more searching is a multi-skript that works on Midi-Channel base (for example spreading to instruments on Channel 1) instead of a group-based approach working with one instrument.

Therefore I just donated for Justin Matthews "Multi Divisi arranger" but am not very hopefull that it'll work with other instruments than ewql. 

Any hints?

Greetings,
Alex


----------



## EvilDragon (Feb 7, 2011)

That multi-divisi script should work for pretty much anything...


----------



## guayalex (Feb 10, 2011)

My Feedback:

Those Scripts work PERFECTLY! I love'em.

I use Justins Mathews Multi-Divisi-Script for 4 voices 

http://scoringfilm.wordpress.com/downloads/

and Black Robins one on 3 voices

http://dummyworld.net/programs/

and recomend those Multi-Scripts warmly to enyone. Thank you guys for those cool scripts!


----------



## guayalex (Feb 10, 2011)

And thank you for your hints @ Evil Dragon! As I daily observe and therefore got the impression: You're one of the most helpful guys I met in a Forum generaly spoken. o-[][]-o


----------

